# Yeti ARC-X vs Specialized TriCross Expert



## DrTWT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Another complete noob here asking for bike recommendations. 

Looking to buy my first cross bike. I ride soley MTB, haven't been on a road bike since my circa 1977 Schwinn Varsity 10-speed (metallic blue for those who were around then.) But I would like a commuter bike, would like to occasionally ride with some roadie friends, would like to hit some gentle single track and fireroads on a cross bike, and maybe (or maybe not) give a shot at very recreational cross racing. 

I can spend about $2000.

I've been looking at the Specialized Tricross Expert (good reviews online) and the Yeti Arc-X. I'm jonesing for the Yeti, as I'm a *Yeti* fanboy, riding a '09 575 now, and still have my 1991 FRO.

Specs for each are below. 

Thanks for any suggestions!




*Yeti Arc-X*
Yeti custom butted and tapered tubeset
Unique top tube design allows for comfortable shouldering of the bike
Asymmetrical chain stay allows for increased chain clearance and larger tires
Yeti looptail rear triangle improves comfort and stability
Frame weight 3.2 lbs
Easton EC 90-X fork with Cane Creek S-2 headset
Tektro cantilever brakes
Shimano 105 Dual Control STI shifter/brake levers
Shimano Ultegra front and rear derailleurs
Shimano 105 Crankset, 172.5mm, w/ 39 x 50T rings
Shimano Ultegra 12-27T cassette
Easton EA 70 stem, 110mm, 31.8mm clamp, with Ergo 44cm drop handlebar
Easton EA 70 seatpost with SDG Ti-Fly saddle
Easton Vista Wheelset
Tektro top-mount brake secondary levers
Maxxis Raze cross tires
Weight 19.8 lbs

*Specialized TriCross Expert*
*Frame* Specialized E5 SLX aluminum, FACT carbon seatstays w/Zertz inserts
*Fork* Specialized S-Works FACT, full-carbon w/Speed Zertz inserts
*Rims/Wheels* Roval Pavé SL
*Hubs* See Rims/Wheels
*Spokes* See Rims/Wheels
*Tires* Specialized Houffalize Pro, 700 x 32c
*Crankset* SRAM Rival
*Chainwheel* 46/38
*Front Derailleur* SRAM Rival
*Rear Derailleur* SRAM Rival
*Rear Cogs* SRAM, 10-speed: 12-27
*Shifters* SRAM Rival
*Handlebars* Specialized CX Pro, aluminum
*Tape/Grips* Specialized CX Pro, gel
*Stem* Specialized Pro-Set, aluminum
*Brake Levers* SRAM Rival
*Brakes* Cantilever
*Saddle* Specialized Body Geometry Phenom SL
*Seat Post* Specialized Comp, FACT carbon w/Zertz insert


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey. I have a 2009 ARC-X. I got it spring of 09. Great bike. Plenty fast, plenty tough. The only problem I have been dealing with is fork chatter in the wet. I use it for my work commute and it's my weekend road bike. I've done 150 plus kilometers rides on it no problem and I don't feel at any real disadvantage on group road rides. I have a second set of wheels with 25mm road tires and just swap out the rear cluster. If you have any questions just ask.






<p><a href="https://vimeo.com/6217227">Morning Work Commute on 09 Yeti Arc-X cyclocross. Gopro Hero Wide. Thunder Bay</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/user2165709">LesMcLuffAlot</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I say the Yeti. Just because your a Yeti fan.
It will fit in your stable quite nicely.


----------



## spiffomatic (Jan 28, 2010)

Both are good bikes from what I've seen. My wife has the Yeti and it's pretty bombproof, and looks great. Have seen quite a few raced in cross and also occasionally see them on the road w/ road tires. Really though, you probably couldn't go wrong with either. Spec'd chainrings on Yeti a little more versatile, a little less cross race specific. Also, the issue of SRAM vs Shimano to consider.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

I find that most (not all) people that get the Yeti are MTBers that want to give a cross-bike a try, and most are Yeti fans to begin with.

Try to look at it without any prejudices if possible.

The Tricross is a sweet bike and I think might have a slight edge over the Yeti. That said, I'm currently building up a Yeti Arc-X, I got too sweet a deal to pass up. I'm not a Yeti fan-boy, but maybe I'm a CO fan-boy as now I have a Yeti and Lenz.

What may make the deciding choice for you is sizing, the Tricross has a lot more sizes available and if you're between sizes in the Yeti then the Tricross might prove to be a better fit.


----------



## DrTWT (Mar 8, 2010)

nepbug said:


> I find that most (not all) people that get the Yeti are MTBers that want to give a cross-bike a try, and most are Yeti fans to begin with.


That really hits the nail on the head in my case...

So I went around town to a few LBS yesterday, trying to do the right thing and buy locally instead of online.

I looked at a Major Jake, TriCross, Fuji Cross Pro, Redline Conquest Pro. No local Yeti dealers (well there's one, however not with an ARC-X in stock.) Sadly, the only bike in my size (56) built up was the Major Jake, so the idea of riding each and finding the right bike based upon feel, etc, is not likely to work out in my case. It seems that the geometry of each of these is pretty similar. As far as choosing between SRAM and Shimano, I have zero experience in the road bike groups so that's a black box to me as well. I've always had Shimano on my MTBs, though I don't know if that has any meaning when considering road groups. 

I will say that when I see photos of the Yeti I get a visceral reaction that makes me want to hop on and ride the thing silly, that I don't get looking at the others. Maybe that's enough to sway my decision. 

Thanks all for your suggestions, any more are most certainly appreciated.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

The best bike is the one you'll ride the most. If the Yeti makes your heart go pitter-patter, then that's the one to buy.


----------



## TooTallTri (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeti......


----------



## DrTWT (Mar 8, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on the Yeti, will be here next week. I'll post some pics then.


----------

